# Alcatel Idol 4S with Windows 10 Development and Hacking Thread



## compu829 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

I just picked up a shiny new Alcatel Idol 4S with Windows 10 for $288 from T-Mobile US. 

Some interesting things out of the gate:
1. I was browsing the ROM, and it has a "Field test" app that uses InteropServices. 
2. It uses the Lightning bolt and Gear screen to flash with WDRT. 
3. There are two PROVXML files baked in the ROM to remove "Nokia Glance Screen" and "Nokia Feedback App". They don't appear to be present in the rom though. 
4. From looking in the "Device Platform ID", there is no difference between the T-Mobile-Branded one and the unlocked one. It is "ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S".
5. the partition layout is "Different" than the non SD820 phones. 
6. perhaps most interestingly, the phone appears to be 100% identical to the TCL 950 Android phone. right down to the supported bands! http://www.tclmobile.com.cn/index.php?g=Content&m=Products&a=detail&tp=TCL950_overview

I'll update with more after I unbox it. 

*Update 1*
1. Now that I have the phone, they have a rather extensive testmode app. It can be launched from the dialer via ##2886#
2. I was able to install Interop Tools and follow the process outlined under "For All Other OEM Devices" to get full reg access. I then changed my MTP root to C:\


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2017)

I need the open market FFU.  Any sign of that yet or anywhere?


----------



## ryanusu (Feb 20, 2017)

HD2 again?!!  I would buy this phone right now!


----------



## compu829 (Feb 20, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I need the open market FFU.  Any sign of that yet or anywhere?

Click to collapse



I tried to pull it from WDRT, but it says that it doesn't exist yet...Hopefully they will post it soon.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yes. Same here. So interestingly just for kicks I tested the t-mobile ffu. FYI: It flashed no problem on my unlocked model.


----------



## ngame (Feb 20, 2017)

compu829 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just picked up a shiny new Alcatel Idol 4S with Windows 10 for $288 from T-Mobile US.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can log the updates can be very helpful . 
for example update log from 10586 to 14393


----------



## nate0 (Feb 22, 2017)

@compu829

As far as the prov xml goes.  Glance being removed, does that mean it removes all drivers. dll files, packages, registry entries, etc..?

Do you see any reason the screen hardware would not be capable to run glance?  Before I returned my last 6071w I had glance installed, but obviously not working...but I had not spent more than a day working on it.  I re-ordered one off Amazon since they were cheaper there, and it should arrive today some time.



Can you share any other findings you have come across?...thanks.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 3, 2017)

I've been wanting to try a few things on the unlocked model, but the FFU file for it is still not up.  Any news?

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------




ngame said:


> If you can log the updates can be very helpful .
> for example update log from 10586 to 14393

Click to collapse



It comes pre-installed with 14393.  Why is logging updates helpful or are you referring to when jumping to another version?


----------



## nate0 (Mar 7, 2017)

You may have discovered this already and I beleive you mentioned something like it in your original post. ##2886# enables the built-in diag tool (oem-tool-sft).


----------



## remypascal (Mar 16, 2017)

Any updates on the idol 4s windows phone? I want to ditch windows mobile and get android on here but it looks like there hasnt been much on that front anywhere from what Ive found


----------



## ngame (Mar 16, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I've been wanting to try a few things on the unlocked model, but the FFU file for it is still not up.  Any news?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because we can see services updated in your phone and see what components does it have . 
some times they are really helpful


----------



## nate0 (Mar 16, 2017)

Ok. @ngame What's the best way to capture that information, field medic or through system file access?  Point me to where I can find that out.  With the next release coming in a couple of months I would like to log the info.


----------



## emu86 (Mar 26, 2017)

I was wondering if any of you gifted modders might be able to enhance the camera software/firmware?   Being able to produce RAW images would be nice, for a start.

Thanks


----------



## nate0 (Mar 30, 2017)

remypascal said:


> Any updates on the idol 4s windows phone? I want to ditch windows mobile and get android on here but it looks like there hasnt been much on that front anywhere from what Ive found

Click to collapse



How were you planning to do that?

---------- Post added at 04:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 AM ----------




emu86 said:


> I was wondering if any of you gifted modders might be able to enhance the camera software/firmware?   Being able to produce RAW images would be nice, for a start.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



The camera hw is more than capable, but needs tons of tuning. We would only be limited to regedits for now, which do not add up to much.  It really needs a fw tweak or update to improve most of the areas.  RAW images though can be generated with out much mods like that.  I believe the camera app Proshot allows images produced/saved in raw mode.


----------



## remypascal (Mar 31, 2017)

*Interop tools*



compu829 said:


> 2. I was able to install Interop Tools and follow the process outlined under "For All Other OEM Devices" to get full reg access. I then changed my MTP root to C:\

Click to collapse




Any chance you could make a guide for installing interop tools on the 6071w?


----------



## nate0 (Apr 7, 2017)

emu86 said:


> I was wondering if any of you gifted modders might be able to enhance the camera software/firmware?   Being able to produce RAW images would be nice, for a start.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I was able to find one tweak for the Default Camera app.  Let me know if you see any other changes from this tweak besides the obvious Capture Living Images being enabled.
After adding the below keys and values I enabled the Capture Living Images option in my default camera for the Idol 4s

Add Key:
[HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Camera]
Name: Barc

Added these values:
BarcVersion String=101.1

DNGDisabled Dword=0

IsEnabled Dword=1


----------



## limaoscarlima84 (Apr 19, 2017)

*support still?*

would like to know if this is still supported and if your working on this at all ? i bought this phone almost a month ago and looking foward to anything new that you guys might put out 

thanks in advance


----------



## nate0 (Apr 25, 2017)

compu829 said:


> I tried to pull it from WDRT, but it says that it doesn't exist yet...Hopefully they will post it soon.

Click to collapse



It is able to be pulled down now.  For some reason I am having issues flashing it with the default app.  Not sure if it has to do with something I did or not.  Anyone else try flashing the Open Market FFU yet?


----------



## nate0 (May 3, 2017)

compu829 said:


> 4. From looking in the "Device Platform ID", there is no difference between the T-Mobile-Branded one and the unlocked one. It is "ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S".

Click to collapse



This has led to an issue for flashing the open market FFU btw.  Since the current PLAT ID of both phones are the same, and the Open market FFU is identifiable by PLAT ID ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S.NA

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 AM ----------




limaoscarlima84 said:


> would like to know if this is still supported and if your working on this at all ? i bought this phone almost a month ago and looking foward to anything new that you guys might put out
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



In my spare time I found out a way to enable AT&T VoLTE Services for this phone. Been testing it out the past couple of days...But I am not officially working on this...

 In fact, the method I used should work for any current Windows 10 mobile phone, but I only have a 950XL and IDOL4s to test on.


----------



## chinabull (Jun 8, 2017)

Can you please share the steps regarding how to enable VOLTE on IDOL 4S?
Thanks a lot.

---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 AM ----------

[/COLOR]

In my spare time I found out a way to enable AT&T VoLTE Services for this phone. Been testing it out the past couple of days...But I am not officially working on this...

 In fact, the method I used should work for any current Windows 10 mobile phone, but I only have a 950XL and IDOL4s to test on.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nate0 (Jun 8, 2017)

chinabull said:


> Can you please share the steps regarding how to enable VOLTE on IDOL 4S?
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

This works for AT&T only as far as I know.  I have it working on my 950xl right now, but it is a bit different for the lumias.  I had to return my IDOL4s to Alcatel for now and they are suppose to send me another one.

This is a snippet of the thread  I was involved in when I discovered this.  I know it is not a how to, and I plan to do that once my IDOL4s is returned.

Since I was almost blindly doing at that time, I later realized I only have to add and replace the files and folders under C:\PROGRAMS\Commonfiles\ADC on my IDOL4s with those found in the same directory of a 950 AT&T FFU. Once done I simply do a hard reset with the sim card inserted. Once up and running the VoLTE toggle for IMS is available, but I have to ask ATT to update my IMEI to one of an ATT branded 950. After that and another reboot HD voice is enabled.


----------



## chinabull (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the fast response.
Here at Canada there seems to be also a restriction from the provider that the IMEI has to come from them not your own device for VOLTE to work.
Ridiculous limitation indeed.


----------



## pfranciulli (Jul 7, 2017)

*Also the same phone: BlackBerry DTEK60*

Did anyone tried to install the BlackBerry DTEK60 rom into Idol 4s with windows 10? I have not any knowledge at all but, I have the Idol 4s with wondows and I'm interested to try if it's possible.
Thanks!

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------

Did anyone tried to install the BlackBerry DTEK60 rom into Idol 4s with windows 10? I have not any knowledge at all but, I have the Idol 4s with wondows and I'm interested to try if it's possible.
Thanks!


----------



## nate0 (Jul 9, 2017)

pfranciulli said:


> Did anyone tried to install the BlackBerry DTEK60 rom into Idol 4s with windows 10? I have not any knowledge at all but, I have the Idol 4s with wondows and I'm interested to try if it's possible.
> Thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Not unless we find a way to unlock the boot loader on the 6071w.


----------



## nate0 (Jul 9, 2017)

chinabull said:


> Thanks a lot for the fast response.
> Here at Canada there seems to be also a restriction from the provider that the IMEI has to come from them not your own device for VOLTE to work.
> Ridiculous limitation indeed.

Click to collapse



On at&t you still need a imei from a windows 10 phone they branded.  I keep using a lumia 950 imei but it could work with the at&t 830 too I think...
I put together this thread.


----------



## lucasnobrebs (Jul 11, 2017)

*Add display languages*

Is there a way to add new display languages with cabs or chaging reg? Because it has only English, Spanish, French. I need Brazilian Portuguese, just if it is possible.


----------



## JoeQuality (Jul 11, 2017)

Can you backup/restore images on the Idol 4S? I know WPInternals says non-Lumias are not supported, but is there a similar tool to use?


----------



## nate0 (Jul 11, 2017)

JoeQuality said:


> Can you backup/restore images on the Idol 4S? I know WPInternals says non-Lumias are not supported, but is there a similar tool to use?

Click to collapse



No not that I am aware of.  You can however dump partitions from the Alcatel factory FFU currently on WDRT.


----------



## nate0 (Jul 13, 2017)

lucasnobrebs said:


> Is there a way to add new display languages with cabs or chaging reg? Because it has only English, Spanish, French. I need Brazilian Portuguese, just if it is possible.

Click to collapse



Yes. I believe you can push the cab files with iutool for pt-br from the latest set of updates. I have never updated the language packs so not sure which ones you need or if you need all of them.  You can find the latest cabs for the unlocked variant using 00-888 region code for N. America.  http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=000-88 mobile

I hit download on the build 15063.297 and searched for lang_pt-br inside the download link window.  There are 14 listed.  Try pushing them.  It should not hurt since you are only adding language cab files.  However **note: if you need to reset your phone to erase what you did, you cannot reinstall the Open Market FW from WDRT yet as it does not recognize the unlocked model.  A hard reset will not remove any new software cabs pushed to the phone. 

Hope this helps.

UPDATE: I think I may be mistaken and the default region/variant code is 000-11 for this model.  Not 000-88.


----------



## JoeQuality (Jul 31, 2017)

compu829 said:


> 1. Now that I have the phone, they have a rather extensive testmode app. It can be launched from the dialer via ##2886#
> 2. I was able to install Interop Tools and follow the process outlined under "For All Other OEM Devices" to get full reg access. I then changed my MTP root to C:\

Click to collapse



I followed the instructions for both the preview and older (RC) versions of Interop Tools. I'm able to browse the whole file system through MTP even though the toggle switch is off. Interop Unlock can't stay on, yet Restore NDTKSvc is on and the bottom button does say Restore default manufacturer. I'm guessing I'm not interop unlocked because I can't install App Data Manage Tool (https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-mobile-apps-and-games/app-app-data-manage-tool-t3443623).

Overall though, this phone is much quicker than my 1020.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 13, 2017)

*Bloatware*

Sorry, I know nothing about coding or whatever. I'm just trying to figure out how to delete all this BS bloatware from T-Mobile and Alcatel VR. I tried installing Interop tools but it just crashes every I try to install it. Wanna help a brother out?

Sidenote: Anyone notice the transition when rotating the screen from portrait to landscape is a little choppy?


----------



## nate0 (Aug 13, 2017)

wduffek said:


> Sorry, I know nothing about coding or whatever. I'm just trying to figure out how to delete all this BS bloatware from T-Mobile and Alcatel VR. I tried installing Interop tools but it just crashes every I try to install it. Wanna help a brother out?
> 
> Sidenote: Anyone notice the transition when rotating the screen from portrait to landscape is a little choppy?

Click to collapse



This was my solution here.

You need access to the folders either via sftp or mtp via interop tools.  So your first step is getting Interop Tools installed correctly.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 13, 2017)

nate0 said:


> This was my solution.
> 
> You need access to the folders either via sftp or mtp via interop tools.  So your first step is getting Interop Tools installed correctly.

Click to collapse



Wow, that is literally the exact webpage that brought me to XDA. Any idea why Interop Tools wouldn't be installing correctly?


----------



## nate0 (Aug 13, 2017)

There are two different versions of IT that work.  There is a store version, still I think...and there is the earlier release version that has to be installed via Sideloading.  I usually go with the sideloaded version and use iutool.exe to deploy the needed nokiadev toolkit files.  After that you are good.  Have you read the threads from Interop Tools and the newer vcreg app?  The main thing is setting up your pc to use iutool.  After that it is pretty simple sideloading the app.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 13, 2017)

nate0 said:


> There are two different versions of IT that work.  There is a store version, still I think...and there is the earlier release version that has to be installed via Sideloading.  I usually go with the sideloaded version and use iutool.exe to deploy the needed nokiadev toolkit files.  After that you are good.  Have you read the threads from Interop Tools and the newer vcreg app?  The main thing is setting up your pc to use iutool.  After that it is pretty simple sideloading the app.

Click to collapse



Nah, I think I might be in over my head. I thought it was a simple as turning on developer mode and sticking the appx file on my phone. I'd never ever heard of Interop, let alone iutool.exe or deploying, until now. Sorry for bothering, feel free to bail.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 13, 2017)

nate0 said:


> There are two different versions of IT that work.  There is a store version, still I think...and there is the earlier release version that has to be installed via Sideloading.  I usually go with the sideloaded version and use iutool.exe to deploy the needed nokiadev toolkit files.  After that you are good.  Have you read the threads from Interop Tools and the newer vcreg app?  The main thing is setting up your pc to use iutool.  After that it is pretty simple sideloading the app.

Click to collapse



Ok so I was actually able to get the store version working, got all the extensions straight, and turned on full system access (this appears to sporadically turn off not sure what that's about) but there isn't any data in the programs file, it's just empty.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 13, 2017)

wduffek said:


> Ok so I was actually able to get the store version working, got all the extensions straight, and turned on full system access (this appears to sporadically turn off not sure what that's about) but there isn't any data in the programs file, it's just empty.

Click to collapse



Did you do a reboot yet?  If it toggles on then off when you try to enable, then the registry is still locked.  You might want to reboot and see if it sticks.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 13, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Did you do a reboot yet?  If it toggles on then off when you try to enable, then the registry is still locked.  You might want to reboot and see if it sticks.

Click to collapse



I did a reboot but it still toggles off after a minute or two. I have the NKDT registry provider and the WinRT reg provider on.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 13, 2017)

wduffek said:


> I did a reboot but it still toggles off after a minute or two. I have the NKDT registry provider and the WinRT reg provider on.

Click to collapse



Got to:
[HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MTP]
Key name is DataStore
Change the Value for the Key DataStore from C:\Data\Users\PUBLIC to just C:\.  Set that/Save.
Look at it again and see if it stuck. If it did reboot and check the C:\Programs again.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 13, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Got to:
> [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MTP]
> Key name is DataStore
> Change the Value for the Key DataStore from C:\Data\Users\PUBLIC to just C:\.  Set that/Save.
> Look at it again and see if it stuck. If it did reboot and check the C:\Programs again.

Click to collapse



For some reason it was set to C: but I changed it to C:\   
It changes back after reboot
I tried it several times, varying the order I did things it, rebooting each time.
I even tried a different PC.

I can change which folders show on the pc from the public folder to the C:\ folders by modifying the registry, I tried changing it back to normal rebooting, then redoing interop unlock (no success), and I then changed the DataStore Value back to just C:\ and the program folder etc. reappeared, but it's still empty and the Full Filesystem Access still toggles back to off after a few minutes.

Could the fact that the phone is carrier locked and doesn't currently have a sim card be affecting it?
Also, I'm in the process of trying to install the the non-store version of interop tools to see if that's the problem.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 13, 2017)

wduffek said:


> For some reason it was set to C: but I changed it to C:\
> 
> It changes back after reboot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



C: is fine too.  For the idol 4s it won't activate mtp if you plug it in after it has booted the OS.  I have to reboot the phone while it's plugged into the usb cable to PC 

Did you try interop unlock yet to see if it toggles on or not?  It seems there's a policy still active on your phone disabling you from enabling this.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 13, 2017)

nate0 said:


> C: is fine too.  For the idol 4s it won't activate mtp if you plug it in after it has booted the OS.  I have to reboot the phone while it's plugged into the usb cable to PC
> 
> Did you try interop unlock yet to see if it toggles on or not?  It seems there's a policy still active on your phone disabling you from enabling this.

Click to collapse



I tried rebooting while it was plugged in to the pc, and the toggles. It toggles on and stays on for a while but the programs folder is still empty. All the other folders in C:\ are there as expected, though I don't know what contents should or shouldn't be in them, so they may be behaving similarly to the Programs folder.

I got the sideload version of IT running in case that was the problem, but it won't even let me toggle on the Full FileSystem Access. I wasn't sure what you meant by " iutool.exe to deploy the needed nokiadev toolkit files." I looked all over for info on iutool.exe, but couldn't find much.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 14, 2017)

wduffek said:


> I tried rebooting while it was plugged in to the pc, and the toggles. It toggles on and stays on for a while but the programs folder is still empty. All the other folders in C:\ are there as expected, though I don't know what contents should or shouldn't be in them, so they may be behaving similarly to the Programs folder.
> 
> I got the sideload version of IT running in case that was the problem, but it won't even let me toggle on the Full FileSystem Access. I wasn't sure what you meant by " iutool.exe to deploy the needed nokiadev toolkit files." I looked all over for info on iutool.exe, but couldn't find much.

Click to collapse



Try the steps from gus33000 to install IUTOOL and push the ndtk packages from his post I quoted.  If you do that, and succeed you can use interop services through that version of interop tools and unlock the hidden mtp files.  It is possible we are missing some registry keys that need set, and that toggle does it all for you.


gus33000 said:


> Download the NDTK packages and the WPAK utilities from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...2&d=1472659473 http://forum.xda-developers.com/atta...0&d=1472659433
> Go to the Interop Unlock section of Interop Tools, and tap the button that says "Enable installing NDTK on any device"
> Put the two NDTK cabs in one empty folder on your PC
> Open a command prompt as administrator and make sure you're in the directory where the iutool executable is located from the WP(AK) zip
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## wduffek (Aug 14, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Try the steps from gus33000 to install IUTOOL and push the ndtk packages from his post I quoted.  If you do that, and succeed you can use interop services through that version of interop tools and unlock the hidden mtp files.  It is possible we are missing some registry keys that need set, and that toggle does it all for you.

Click to collapse



Both of those links appear to be dead. Do you know anywhere else I can find the ndtk packages and wpak?

Nevermind, I think I found the downloads.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 14, 2017)

wduffek said:


> Both of those links appear to be dead. Do you know anywhere else I can find the ndtk packages and wpak?
> 
> Nevermind, I think I found the downloads.

Click to collapse



Thanks you are right.  The links are.  I attached what I have and the IUTOOL updates zip from within the vcreg thread.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 17, 2017)

@wduffek did you end up making progress?


----------



## wduffek (Aug 17, 2017)

nate0 said:


> @wduffek did you end up making progress?

Click to collapse



I got an error message when I was using uitool.exe. I'm waiting on a response from that other thread on what to do to fix it, hopefully I posted the right info there. Side note, do you know if I can use uitool to deploy .xap apps on the phone. I've been looking for something to do that anyway


----------



## nate0 (Aug 17, 2017)

wduffek said:


> I got an error message when I was using uitool.exe. I'm waiting on a response from that other thread on what to do to fix it, hopefully I posted the right info there. Side note, do you know if I can use uitool to deploy .xap apps on the phone. I've been looking for something to do that anyway

Click to collapse



Most xap files can be installed by enabling developer mode on the phone, loading it onto a folder from usb, and tapping it to install. There are other tools tool like the phones portal via wifi, you can login to via the browser and phones ip address. Or the WP8 app deployment tool from the Microsoft wp8 sdk.  Or an app available on the forums here Windows Phone power tools is a good one...



What iutool hresult error number are you getting?  Did you hit the button under unlock options that says allow the installation of ndtk on any sec ce?


----------



## wduffek (Aug 17, 2017)

nate0 said:


> What iutool hresult error number are you getting?  Did you hit the button under unlock options that says allow the installation of ndtk on any sec ce?

Click to collapse



HRESULT = 0x8007007b  The button is only present in the store version of the app, not the sideload version. I pressed it but it doesn't seem to do anything. I guess that could be the issue.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 17, 2017)

wduffek said:


> HRESULT = 0x8007007b  The button is only present in the store version of the app, not the sideload version. I pressed it but it doesn't seem to do anything. I guess that could be the issue.

Click to collapse



Uninstall the current versions or InteropTools and then unzip this to your phone, install the dependencies and then install the app.  See if the button is there then.  Not sure if you have an older version but that is what it sounds like.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 17, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Uninstall the current versions or InteropTools and then unzip this to your phone, install the dependencies and then install the app.  See if the button is there then.  Not sure if you have an older version but that is what it sounds like.

Click to collapse



I got the version of the app you sent me installed and pushed the button, but I still get the same error when I run iutool.

ERROR: Unable to iterate over update files (0x8007007b).

I tried removing the device from the pc and reinstalling it like he recommends but it doesn't seem to change anything.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 17, 2017)

wduffek said:


> I got the version of the app you sent me installed and pushed the button, but I still get the same error when I run iutool.
> 
> ERROR: Unable to iterate over update files (0x8007007b).
> 
> I tried removing the device from the pc and reinstalling it like he recommends but it doesn't seem to change anything.

Click to collapse



Sounds to me like it failed the first time for some reason probably when you had issues updating the app so it worked the first time. This left the updates staged and it is more complicated to remove them than what its worth.. You could try a hard reset and start from scratch now that you know more about what to do.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 31, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Sounds to me like it failed the first time for some reason probably when you had issues updating the app so it worked the first time. This left the updates staged and it is more complicated to remove them than what its worth.. You could try a hard reset and start from scratch now that you know more about what to do.

Click to collapse



Will this require me to not restore to the backup of the phone or should it remove them either way?


----------



## nate0 (Aug 31, 2017)

wduffek said:


> Will this require me to not restore to the backup of the phone or should it remove them either way?

Click to collapse



The restore of a backup after a hard reset is only OS settings and APP settings.  It is up to you if you restore or not, but it should have no bearing on getting interop unlocked.  At least from my experience it should be fine.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 31, 2017)

nate0 said:


> The restore of a backup after a hard reset is only OS settings and APP settings.  It is up to you if you restore or not, but it should have no bearing on getting interop unlocked.  At least from my experience it should be fine.

Click to collapse



I tried it once and got the same error with iutool as before, but when I checked the files I found that it showed the C:\ folders rather than the user folders, so I changed the registry back to factory settings, uninstalled interop tools completely and now I'm hard resetting a second time. Hopefully, it will work then.

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------




nate0 said:


> The restore of a backup after a hard reset is only OS settings and APP settings.  It is up to you if you restore or not, but it should have no bearing on getting interop unlocked.  At least from my experience it should be fine.

Click to collapse



Update: still the same error.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 31, 2017)

wduffek said:


> I tried it once and got the same error with iutool as before, but when I checked the files I found that it showed the C:\ folders rather than the user folders, so I changed the registry back to factory settings, uninstalled interop tools completely and now I'm hard resetting a second time. Hopefully, it will work then.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have the T-Mobile version you could use WDRT (Windows Device Recovery Tool) to wipe and reload it, then re-run the command.

Edit: How do you know the ndtk service is not already installed?

---------- Post added at 03:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 AM ----------

@wduffek
I am looking at your error on your post in the thread for the interop tools app, and it never even attemps to push the spkg files to the phone.  Maybe a syntax error...

Run this command please exactly as shown after plugging in your phone and see what happens 

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386\iutool.exe" -V -p C:\Users\wduff\Downloads\ndtk_spkgs\


----------



## wduffek (Aug 31, 2017)

nate0 said:


> If you have the T-Mobile version you could use WDRT (Windows Device Recovery Tool) to wipe and reload it, then re-run the command.
> 
> Edit: How do you know the ndtk service is not already installed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Something new is happening. I guess I'm bad at command prompt.

(IUTool Version: 13:54:04/Apr 29 2015)

Log file: C:\Users\wduff\AppData\Local\Temp\IUTool-{299338D7-E9AD-4D02-BD74-B341894FDEEF}.etl

[1] Started device 85d674703fa0f8fdce46d0d906f2a3e6
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferred file 1/2
[1] Transferred file 2/2
[1] Transferring files complete: 2 files
[1] Update started


----------



## nate0 (Aug 31, 2017)

wduffek said:


> Something new is happening. I guess I'm bad at command prompt.
> 
> (IUTool Version: 13:54:04/Apr 29 2015)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep. No worries...It should reboot now. Then install the interop tools you need, and go from there.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 31, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Yep. No worries...It should reboot now. Then install the interop tools you need, and go from there.

Click to collapse



Lol, after all that the program folder still shows up as empty on the pc.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 31, 2017)

wduffek said:


> Lol, after all that the program folder still shows up as empty on the pc.

Click to collapse



Make sure you enable MTP Full filesystem access, then reboot.  It hink you need to toggle Interop Unlock too.  The Idol and X3 are funky like this, in that the ndtk is not a native service.  But also a reboot is needed each time you plug it in to gain access to the files and folders you want.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 31, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Make sure you enable MTP Full filesystem access, then reboot.  It hink you need to toggle Interop Unlock too.  The Idol and X3 are funky like this, in that the ndtk is not a native service.  But also a reboot is needed each time you plug it in to gain access to the files and folders you want.

Click to collapse



It worked! I thought had already rebooted, but I must not have. Any advice on identifying the vr apps and general tmobile bloatware? The xaps seem to be somewhat randomly named.

Update: nevermind I figure out a way to identify them. Thank you so much for your ridiculous amount of help. You really went the extra mile for a complete stranger. Much Respect.


----------



## nate0 (Aug 31, 2017)

wduffek said:


> It worked! I thought had already rebooted, but I must not have. Any advice on identifying the vr apps and general tmobile bloatware? The xaps seem to be somewhat randomly named.
> 
> Update: nevermind I figure out a way to identify them. Thank you so much for your ridiculous amount of help. You really went the extra mile for a complete stranger. Much Respect.

Click to collapse



You're welcome...ya, the xml counterpart file (I think the licensing file) is the way I best identified them even though it is a bit diffcult.

EDIT: I bit of advice too if you go deleting other things.  Take backups of the files you want to delete. Just in case you need to but them back or decide you need something later.


----------



## wduffek (Aug 31, 2017)

nate0 said:


> You're welcome...ya, the xml counterpart file (I think the licenscing file) is the way I best identified them even thought it is a bit diffcult.

Click to collapse



Alright, I hate to do this to you, but after deleting the appx files and the corresponding xml files, and rebooting it still won't let me uninstall the apps. Even more, they all still seem to run fine. They're definitely still gone from the program\commonfiles\xaps folder.
Any ideas?


----------



## nate0 (Aug 31, 2017)

wduffek said:


> Alright, I hate to do this to you, but after deleting the appx files and the corresponding xml files, and rebooting it still won't let me uninstall the apps. Even more, they all still seem to run fine. They're definitely still gone from the program\commonfiles\xaps folder.
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



If they are still there, do a hard reset. They will be gone after a phone reset...and this time all you need to do is install interop tools again.  The ndtk service stays installed as long as you do not flash it back from the ffu file.  A hard reset does not affect packages pushed via IUTOOL.

This could have been do to the OS version or something.  Or you can try to do a soft reset...hold the vol down button and power button down until the phone reboots.  Then see if they uninstall...


----------



## wduffek (Sep 2, 2017)

Does anyone have any idea why WP powertools, WPV Xap deployer 2.0, WP8 SDK App deployment, and WP8.1 App deployment would be having a hard time connecting to this phone? I'm getting the same error: 0x89731B01 on all four. I've tried installing the XAP I'm trying to  directly on the phone as well, but nothing happens after hitting install.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 2, 2017)

Are using WP Power tools in elevated admin mode?

Also what xap are you trying to install?  There might be dependencies that are not present for it to install correctly.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 3, 2017)

@wduffek

IpOverUsbSvc is running on your PC?


----------



## nate0 (Sep 3, 2017)

wduffek said:


> Does anyone have any idea why WP powertools, WPV Xap deployer 2.0, WP8 SDK App deployment, and WP8.1 App deployment would be having a hard time connecting to this phone? I'm getting the same error: 0x89731B01 on all four. I've tried installing the XAP I'm trying to  directly on the phone as well, but nothing happens after hitting install.

Click to collapse



The error code 0x89731B01 is pretty common it seems.  Through a web search I found the below msdn forum discussion. It mentions like said above ip over usb services, but also hyper v being a culprit for one person.  The thread dates back to 2014 all they way to this year.  So it is a known topic. Maybe take a look there and try some of the suggestions...
https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/F...error-during-deploy-to-device?forum=wpdevelop


----------



## wduffek (Sep 4, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Are using WP Power tools in elevated admin mode?
> 
> Also what xap are you trying to install?  There might be dependencies that are not present for it to install correctly.

Click to collapse



Tried running in admin mode, same issue. The xap is Emipsx a psx emulator. I've looked around the web and found nothing on dependencies for it. I've also looked around for info on the error code and gotten mixed results. I'll look at your link and keep searching.

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




titi66200 said:


> @wduffek
> 
> IpOverUsbSvc is running on your PC?

Click to collapse



Yes it is running. I went into the registry to make sure everything looked right and it all checked out. I tried restarting the svc but still got the same error.


----------



## titi66200 (Sep 4, 2017)

Erreur*: 0x89731B01
Turn off wifi, reboot phone with wifi off and try to install your Xap.


----------



## YellowFrisbee (Sep 24, 2017)

Is there a registry key to set the frame rate of the display ?


----------



## nate0 (Sep 28, 2017)

YellowFrisbee said:


> Is there a registry key to set the frame rate of the display ?

Click to collapse



I do not believe so. That seems like it would be something hard coded in the system drivers.  Is this for an app?


----------



## YellowFrisbee (Sep 28, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I do not believe so. That seems like it would be something hard coded in the system drivers.  Is this for an app?

Click to collapse



I am just curious because it seems that the display of the Idol has a lower than 60Hz refresh rate, which is more noticeable when scrolling with text and lines , like the All apps list.  IDK, It doesn't feel particularly smooth.  I don't know how objectively confirm or tweak this.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 30, 2017)

YellowFrisbee said:


> I am just curious because it seems that the display of the Idol has a lower than 60Hz refresh rate, which is more noticeable when scrolling with text and lines , like the All apps list.  IDK, It doesn't feel particularly smooth.  I don't know how objectively confirm or tweak this.

Click to collapse



That is expected on device where the OEM does not support it.  This device has needed a FW update since its debut.  I get tons more out of my 950 XL (2 yrs odler) then I ever will from the IDOL 4s.  It seems Alcatel rushed this thing to the market to get it out there and left it hanging.


----------



## YellowFrisbee (Sep 30, 2017)

nate0 said:


> That is expected on device where the OEM does not support it.  This device has needed a FW update since its debut.  I get tons more out of my 950 XL (2 yrs odler) then I ever will from the IDOL 4s.  It seems Alcatel rushed this thing to the market to get it out there and left it hanging.

Click to collapse



I am not sure because according to vsynctester dot com, the display is capable of refreshing at 60hz (I can see the vsync logo in gray). Also, graphics hardware acceleration seems to be working OK . But yeah, this device needs some software optimizations , of course.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 30, 2017)

YellowFrisbee said:


> I am not sure because according to vsynctester dot com, the display is capable of refreshing at 60hz (I can see the vsync logo in gray). Also, graphics hardware acceleration seems to be working OK . But yeah, this device needs some software optimizations , of course.

Click to collapse



I am not versed enough in the W10M OS architecture to know how exactly to do it, but I have tried using the oempanel.sys driver from the Nokia and Microsoft model phones instead of whatever QUALCOMM default driver it is using currently, but Have been unsuccessful.  If that were possible to update or replace with a better compatible driver that supports a 60Hz of higher rate (if that is an issue), is the only way I think you could change it.


----------



## compu829 (Nov 27, 2017)

nate0 said:


> This has led to an issue for flashing the open market FFU btw.  Since the current PLAT ID of both phones are the same, and the Open market FFU is identifiable by PLAT ID ALCATEL.8996.IDOL4S.NA

Click to collapse



I was reading another thread that the PLAT ID is actually different which I confirmed...With the way the versioning works, I think the open market firmware is coming back with NA as in "Not applicable", but the branded firmware has a string in it "1.0". This means that the tool stops looking for a match at NA, allowing you to flash in one direction. Once the branded firmware is flashed, there is no way to go back the other way. 

I started messing around with this because I need to send my 4S in for service, so I had to reflash it. It would be nice to get it to flash the other way, but I don't think it is possible unless there is a way to edit the SMBIOS on-device while it is booted normally.


----------



## nate0 (Nov 29, 2017)

compu829 said:


> I was reading another thread that the PLAT ID is actually different which I confirmed...With the way the versioning works, I think the open market firmware is coming back with NA as in "Not applicable", but the branded firmware has a string in it "1.0". This means that the tool stops looking for a match at NA, allowing you to flash in one direction. Once the branded firmware is flashed, there is no way to go back the other way.
> 
> I started messing around with this because I need to send my 4S in for service, so I had to reflash it. It would be nice to get it to flash the other way, but I don't think it is possible unless there is a way to edit the SMBIOS on-device while it is booted normally.

Click to collapse



I thought the NA stood for North America...I at one point owned both models (open market mode and the T-Mobile variant), and I found that both phones have the same PLAT ID by using ffutool.exe.  Are you positive the phones have different PLAT ID names?  I cannot check the phones smbios directly just like you found out yourself, as it is contained on the PLAT partition.  I moved on from that phone though and only have T-Mobile model around now for testing out on.  My guess it that Alcatel fudged the Open Market FFU itself.  It could be they provisioned the FFU with an smbios package of the same name as the T-Mobile model but when they built the image when using a oeminput.xml they specified a different name.  The _FFU _is looking for a different PLAT ID then what is on the phone.  We had some discussion on this over at WindowsCentral (https://forums.windowscentral.com/showthread.php?t=457103&p=3657842&viewfull=1#post3657842).  I posted that the FFUs are indeed separated by PLAT ID, but the open market phones themselves are not imaged to match the PLAT ID which brings it back to the SMBIOS.cfg issue. It does not surprise me if Alcatel messed it up this way.  The IDOL 4s to this day has no support except RMAs.  No new FW, nothing.


----------



## pst125675 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello! I'm from Russia. At us it is already cold and the snow lies. I really like Alcatel IDOL 4S with Windows 10. It's the best device I've ever had and now it's even better!
A solution with firmware Open Market was found.
To download files there you need to register, good luck!
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=67469429
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=67159836
I am the author of those posts with 4pda.
If you have any questions, ask me better on that forum, since I do not know much English and have to use Google translator.


----------



## compu829 (Nov 29, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I thought the NA stood for North America...I at one point owned both models (open market mode and the T-Mobile variant), and I found that both phones have the same PLAT ID by using ffutool.exe.

Click to collapse



Who knows what the "NA" part stands for? Lol. 

Anywho, i should have clarified. I only have a branded device. I tried to flash the open market ffu on it. When i did, it spat out that the plat id in the ffu is idol4s.NA, but the phine is idol4S. Based on the way the version string matches, it goes from major to minor when the check is performed. Therefore all branded (not .NA) devices can take branded firmware. What I don't know is what the PLAT ID is of a non-branded device that was NOT flashed with branded firmware... If the non-branded device indeed does have the same PLAT ID as the branded device before being flashed with branded firmware, then there really is an issue that Alcatel needs to fix in their FFU package.


----------



## nate0 (Nov 29, 2017)

pst125675 said:


> Hello! I'm from Russia. At us it is already cold and the snow lies. I really like Alcatel IDOL 4S with Windows 10. It's the best device I've ever had and now it's even better!
> 
> A solution with firmware Open Market was found.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for sharing this information.


----------



## nate0 (Nov 29, 2017)

@pst125675
Are those files for the Engineering Tool available anywhere else?  I cannot seem to register to 4pda since the security captcha used to register is in Russian.


----------



## pst125675 (Nov 29, 2017)

nate0 said:


> @pst125675
> Are those files for the Engineering Tool available anywhere else?  I cannot seem to register to 4pda since the security captcha used to register is in Russian.

Click to collapse



No, they are not available in public.
At the entrance to the 4pda line down there, check the box "I can not enter a response" will receive a link to enter the site by e-mail specified during registration.


----------



## nate0 (Nov 29, 2017)

pst125675 said:


> No, they are not available in public.
> At the entrance to the 4pda line down there, check the box "I can not enter a response" will receive a link to enter the site by e-mail specified during registration.

Click to collapse



Thank you.  Google Chrome was not showing that option.  In IE it does.  

EDIT: The option you mention actually does not appear for new registars.


----------



## pst125675 (Nov 29, 2017)

With this tool, you can change your T-Mobile version to the Open Market version.
If there is a simlock in the T-Mobile version, then it's clear that it will not be removed from this.


----------



## nate0 (Nov 30, 2017)

pst125675 said:


> If there is a simlock in the T-Mobile version, then it's clear that it will not be removed from this.

Click to collapse



Correct


----------



## vasington1993 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi guys, has anyone solved the problem of the locked T-Mobile Idol 4S? I have tried to contact T-Mobile but they told me that it must be the previous owner of the phone who can ask for the unlock code. Now it has been more than 10 months I own the phone and the previous owner told me that he didn't want to contact T Mobile since he is not under the contract. Is there any way to reach the unlock? It is the only pain in my ... because I cannot use it as a daily phone, just as a 'gaming/internet phone' Thanks for any ideas


----------



## JoeQuality (Dec 4, 2017)

vasington1993 said:


> Hi guys, has anyone solved the problem of the locked T-Mobile Idol 4S? I have tried to contact T-Mobile but they told me that it must be the previous owner of the phone who can ask for the unlock code. Now it has been more than 10 months I own the phone and the previous owner told me that he didn't want to contact T Mobile since he is not under the contract. Is there any way to reach the unlock? It is the only pain in my ... because I cannot use it as a daily phone, just as a 'gaming/internet phone' Thanks for any ideas

Click to collapse



Get the cheapest prepaid plan T-Mobile offers, put that sim in, wait 45 days, and then ask T-Mobile for an unlock code.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 7, 2017)

So far I have found no way to unlock it except through Alcatel themselves or T-Mobile.


----------



## JoeQuality (Dec 8, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Thank you for sharing this information.

Click to collapse



Is this you in https://forums.windowscentral.com/alcatel-idol-4s/457103-13.htm?

So this means we can flash the open market to the t-mobile version?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2017)

JoeQuality said:


> Is this you in https://forums.windowscentral.com/alcatel-idol-4s/457103-13.htm?
> 
> So this means we can flash the open market to the t-mobile version?

Click to collapse



Yes.
The main thing is that those that need to reflash the Open Market model will be able to reflash the open market ffu and they will have the same fw the way it is meant to be.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2017)

@JoeQuality
here you go


----------



## JoeQuality (Dec 9, 2017)

nate0 said:


> @JoeQuality
> here you go

Click to collapse



Excellent--thanks! This will be another project for me.


----------



## midnightfrolic (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you for the info. I was able to root my Idol 4s. I now have root access to the file system, although slow but it works. 

Interop Tools has the applist feature to force remove some bloatware that is normally not able to be uninstalled. With the exception of ZombieVR game. I was able to delete the files, but not the game folder. It says folder is write protected. 

For those wondering, the apps folder path is C:\Data\PROGRAMS\WINDOWSAPPS
You'll have to connect the IDOL4S into your PC, then reboot the phone for the root access to the file system.


----------



## bsegi1 (Mar 9, 2018)

*alcatel idol 4s flashing*

I own alcatel idol 4s for windows 10 open market variant. Tried to reflash phone with open market variant ffu (tried with wdrt and other apps), but always got errors. If I reflash my open market (unlocked) phone with t-mobile ffu variant, will my phone be locked to US t-mobile network or not ? I am not from the US, and don't have t-mobile account, and understood from previous threads that it is problem asking t-mobile to unlock the phone unless I have the account.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 9, 2018)

bsegi1 said:


> I own alcatel idol 4s for windows 10 open market variant. Tried to reflash phone with open market variant ffu (tried with wdrt and other apps), but always got errors. If I reflash my open market (unlocked) phone with t-mobile ffu variant, will my phone be locked to US t-mobile network or not ? I am not from the US, and don't have t-mobile account, and understood from previous threads that it is problem asking t-mobile to unlock the phone unless I have the account.

Click to collapse



There are only a couple alternatives to flash the open market ffu to the open market model.  See the link posted 3 posts back.  Also if you do want to flash the t-mobile FFU it will not sim lock your sim unlocked device.


----------



## bsegi1 (Mar 9, 2018)

*alcatel idol 4s flashing*



nate0 said:


> There are only a couple alternatives to flash the open market ffu to the open market model.  See the link posted 3 posts back.  Also if you do want to flash the t-mobile FFU it will not sim lock your sim unlocked device.

Click to collapse



Nate thank you. You have saved me a lot of time, because I wasn't sure what to do.


----------



## codenamejack (Oct 10, 2018)

bsegi1 said:


> I own alcatel idol 4s for windows 10 open market variant. Tried to reflash phone with open market variant ffu (tried with wdrt and other apps), but always got errors. If I reflash my open market (unlocked) phone with t-mobile ffu variant, will my phone be locked to US t-mobile network or not ? I am not from the US, and don't have t-mobile account, and understood from previous threads that it is problem asking t-mobile to unlock the phone unless I have the account.

Click to collapse



I might be too late to reply, but you can use emmcdl.exe tool to do the same thing. WDRT doesn't seem to work for most of use.

emmcdl.exe -p COMx -f Idol4sProgrammer.bin -ffu yourOpenMarketffufile.ffu

With this you can just flash any ROM. You will need to put your phone in EDL mode to be able to do this. Turn off the phone and keep holding  volume down button. WHile holding attach a USB cable and once phone vibrates, wait for 1-2 seconds. Your phone is in EDL mode.


----------



## lifegap (Jan 8, 2019)

Welcome 2019. According to gus33000’s blog (https://gus33000.me/2019/01/05/secureboot-flaw-for-all-wp-devices-literally/), our Alcatel IDOL 4S bootloader can be unlocked. As the hardware of Idol 4S is still capable for running Android Oreo/Pie, can we restart the porting Android to this phone? I love the Idol 4S but its softwares now outdated and cannot use as main phone.


----------



## furboom1240 (Feb 6, 2019)

vasington1993 said:


> Hi guys, has anyone solved the problem of the locked T-Mobile Idol 4S? I have tried to contact T-Mobile but they told me that it must be the previous owner of the phone who can ask for the unlock code. Now it has been more than 10 months I own the phone and the previous owner told me that he didn't want to contact T Mobile since he is not under the contract. Is there any way to reach the unlock? It is the only pain in my ... because I cannot use it as a daily phone, just as a 'gaming/internet phone' Thanks for any ideas

Click to collapse




Activate the phone yourself on the postpaid system and maintain good service for forty days. I just got mine unlocked yesterday. As long as the device is not blacklisted, they will let you incorporate the device to establish the ownership prerequisite stated in their TOS. To complete the unlock after that period, insert a foreign SIM. If you insert a MetroPCS, SimpleMobile, Ultra, or Mint SIM it will not trigger the unlock process.


----------



## JoeQuality (Dec 17, 2019)

lifegap said:


> Welcome 2019. According to gus33000’s blog (https://gus33000.me/2019/01/05/secureboot-flaw-for-all-wp-devices-literally/), our Alcatel IDOL 4S bootloader can be unlocked. As the hardware of Idol 4S is still capable for running Android Oreo/Pie, can we restart the porting Android to this phone? I love the Idol 4S but its softwares now outdated and cannot use as main phone.

Click to collapse



Just saw this old article. I'd be more interested in running regular W10 on this thing. Anyone able to do that?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 17, 2019)

JoeQuality said:


> Just saw this old article. I'd be more interested in running regular W10 on this thing. Anyone able to do that?

Click to collapse



Ya this particular non-lumia windows phone to me was the most hackable. Before even WPI new version was released folks had already discovered developer roms and had mass storage mode access. I have contemplated buying a couple more of these so when I find time I could dabble with one again. The issue with woa on this much like the hp elite x3, (which it too should be unlockable) is that the drivers would need to be created from scratch. There is litterally very little starting point on these two unlike the Lumias. However there are a couple of sites out there where folks have continually dug into the idol 4s and have even found a way to Sim unlock them...


----------



## pst125675 (Dec 25, 2019)

I installed ARM32 on a retail IDOL 4 Pro, but the touchscreen does not work, so I can’t go through the initial settings, maybe someone knows where to get a working driver for thetouchscreen , those few that I tried from lumias (arm32) do not work.
https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=952858&view=findpost&p=92186848


----------



## nate0 (Dec 25, 2019)

pst125675 said:


> I installed ARM32 on a retail IDOL 4 Pro, but the touchscreen does not work, so I can’t go through the initial settings, maybe someone knows where to get a working driver for thetouchscreen , those few that I tried from lumias (arm32) do not work.
> https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=952858&view=findpost&p=92186848

Click to collapse



...and as I suspected 
did you try the WoA telegram group?


----------



## pst125675 (Dec 25, 2019)

nate0 said:


> ...and as I suspected
> did you try the WoA telegram group?

Click to collapse



Yes, I asked in telegrams in the arm32 group, they advised me to try a test driver that is suitable for all lumias on arm32, it didn’t fit an idol, the touchscreen still doesn’t work, it’s sadness.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 25, 2019)

pst125675 said:


> Yes, I asked in telegrams in the arm32 group, they advised me to try a test driver that is suitable for all lumias on arm32, it didn’t fit an idol, the touchscreen still doesn’t work, it’s sadness.

Click to collapse



Well I suspect there will be a workaround soon.  To get that far and just stop would be a waste.  Is it at all beneficial though to run WoA 32bit I am wondering?  Either way it is a cool hack


----------



## Louis P (Dec 28, 2019)

Hello, I am struggling right now with this device. I would certainly like to see what could be done with the device when it comes to custom software but as of right now, It appears first that I need to enable interop to get to that stage, however I have been stuck trying interop unlock my device. I think it would be because I am running W10M 1709, and not a Lumia device, so I cant make it to the stage to disable secureboot. Anybody has any info or guide that would work for this device. I am not a complete novice new to the Windows Mobile development scene, having dabbled in it to upgrade my unsupported Lumia530 to W10M Preview, additionally I am fairly versed in the android one, but I just cant find a way to either get past interop, or even downgrading the OS to a build that interop unlock works in. Thank you regardless for reading.

(I have the unlocked variant btw if necessary info)


----------



## nate0 (Dec 28, 2019)

Louis P said:


> Hello, I am struggling right now with this device. I would certainly like to see what could be done with the device when it comes to custom software but as of right now, It appears first that I need to enable interop to get to that stage, however I have been stuck trying interop unlock my device. I think it would be because I am running W10M 1709, and not a Lumia device, so I cant make it to the stage to disable secureboot. Anybody has any info or guide that would work for this device. I am not a complete novice new to the Windows Mobile development scene, having dabbled in it to upgrade my unsupported Lumia530 to W10M Preview, additionally I am fairly versed in the android one, but I just cant find a way to either get past interop, or even downgrading the OS to a build that interop unlock works in. Thank you regardless for reading.
> 
> 
> 
> (I have the unlocked variant btw if necessary info)

Click to collapse



Hey there. There is a method Guss shared a while ago that allows the unlock or secure boot bypass for this device and possibly even the elite x3. Here.

As far as interop unlocking etc that method is known and can be found on his xda thread for his interop tools app.


----------



## Louis P (Dec 29, 2019)

nate0 said:


> Hey there. There is a method Guss shared a while ago that allows the unlock or secure boot bypass for this device and possibly even the elite x3.
> 
> As far as interop unlocking etc that method is known and can be found on his xda thread for his interop tools app.

Click to collapse



Yup, I've been trying to follow it, however, the guide states itself states that one requires Windows 10 Mobile 10586, or the The November Update from 2015, I am on The Fall Creators update from 2017, is there a way for this versionto be interop unlocked? Also I have been trying to downgrade to Windows 10 Mobile 10586, but Factroy reset does not do the trick and Windows Device Recovery Tool keeps running into an error and I am not sure that it would downgrade the OS even if it did. Thank you regardless.


----------



## nate0 (Dec 29, 2019)

Louis P said:


> Yup, I've been trying to follow it, however, the guide states itself states that one requires Windows 10 Mobile 10586, or the The November Update from 2015, I am on The Fall Creators update from 2017, is there a way for this versionto be interop unlocked? Also I have been trying to downgrade to Windows 10 Mobile 10586, but Factroy reset does not do the trick and Windows Device Recovery Tool keeps running into an error and I am not sure that it would downgrade the OS even if it did. Thank you regardless.

Click to collapse



You would need to find the ROM of the build and flash it... IF that is part of the directions.

---------- Post added 30-12-2019 at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was 29-12-2019 at 11:47 PM ----------

Hi what exactly are you trying to do with the Alcatel Idol 4S? Are you trying to interop unlock full file system access? Or are you trying to Bootloader unlock or secure boot bypass the idol 4S?


----------



## Louis P (Dec 30, 2019)

nate0 said:


> You would need to find the ROM of the build and flash it... IF that is part of the directions.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-12-2019 at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was 29-12-2019 at 11:47 PM ----------
> 
> Hi what exactly are you trying to do with the Alcatel Idol 4S? Are you trying to interop unlock full file system access? Or are you trying to Bootloader unlock or secure boot bypass the idol 4S?

Click to collapse



The latter for sure however,  I really don't know how to "backup/replace resetphone.efi" to "Install developermenu.efi" and the gus33000 later states "Interop Unlock requires Windows 10 Mobile 14393 or earlier so a reflash will most certainly be required." making me believe that Interop Unlock is required or at least Interop Tools is required to have this functionality

(edit: I did manage to downgrade to W10 1607 build 14393 by using Windows Recovery Tools and flashing the T-Mobile instead of Open Market)


----------



## nate0 (Dec 30, 2019)

Louis P said:


> The latter for sure however,  I really don't know how to "backup/replace resetphone.efi" to "Install developermenu.efi" and the gus33000 later states "Interop Unlock requires Windows 10 Mobile 14393 or earlier so a reflash will most certainly be required." making me believe that INterop Unlock is required or at least Interop Tools is required to have this functionality

Click to collapse



Ah OK. To run interop tools in order to gain full file system access you do not need to have the boot loader unlocked. And you can run almost any version of W10M. However I have not read his directions in detail pertaining to resetphone.efi. It's possible in order to disable secure boot in addition to that step an older version is needed one that might not have patched areas of discovered vulnerability. I am only speculating though since I have not attempted this yet. I kinda wish I had saved all my elite x3 ffu files. I only kept a couple of them but hp had several fw updates and the ffu was usually available via the wdrt. I had all of them for that phone and they would have come in handy for downgrading the elite x3 for purposes like this.


----------



## Louis P (Dec 30, 2019)

nate0 said:


> Ah OK. To run interop tools in order to gain full file system access you do not need to have the boot loader unlocked. And you can run almost any version of W10M. However I have not read his directions in detail pertaining to resetphone.efi. It's possible in order to disable secure boot in addition to that step an older version is needed one that might not have patched areas of discovered vulnerability. I am only speculating though since I have not attempted this yet. I kinda wish I had saved all my elite x3 ffu files. I only kept a couple of them but hp had several fw updates and the ffu was usually available via the wdrt. I had all of them for that phone and they would have come in handy for downgrading the elite x3 for purposes like this.

Click to collapse



It kind of seems like I just assumed that Interop Tools were required to have the capability to unlock the bootloader, I just would like to unlock the boot-loader only since for the time being I want to experiment with WOA or perhaps even getting android on the device though that seems like a dead end on the thread dedicated to so. My only priority I would think would be unlocking the bootloader but I just cant decipher gus3300's guide


----------



## nate0 (Dec 30, 2019)

Louis P said:


> It kind of seems like I just assumed that Interop Tools were required to have the capability to unlock the bootloader, I just would like to unlock the boot-loader only since for the time being I want to experiment with WOA or perhaps even getting android on the device though that seems like a dead end on the thread dedicated to so. My only priority I would think would be unlocking the bootloader but I just cant decipher gus3300's guide

Click to collapse



It very well might be needed installing to disable secure boot.  I'm not so sure about Android running on these as it would require dual booting most likely or something fancier. Last time I checked Android could be installed on it with the TCL 950 China ROM but it ends up wiping certain partitions needed for cellular along with the imei data.  I don't thing they have a programmer to flash it with a "flat file" img or Android  ROM properly. But maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Louis P (Dec 30, 2019)

nate0 said:


> It very well might be needed installing to disable secure boot.  I'm not so sure about Android running on these as it would require dual booting most likely or something fancier. Last time I checked Android could be installed on it with the TCL 950 China ROM but it ends up wiping certain partitions needed for cellular along with the imei data.  I don't thing they have a programmer to flash it with a "flat file" img or Android  ROM properly. But maybe I am wrong.

Click to collapse



Unless dual booting is necessary, I'm not too interested in having that option. I see that people here have already gotten Windows on Arm, which I would be really curious but the obstacle remains,  I haven't managed to unlock the bootloader.  perhaps if anyone would be up for updating gus33000's blog post more friendly to novices. On a side note, what could somebody do with Interop Unlock? Idk what that program is capable of. Better said, where can I best get versed in W10 development and hacking, I may have been way over my head with this one.


----------



## erben (Aug 25, 2021)

pst125675 said:


> I installed ARM32 on a retail IDOL 4 Pro, but the touchscreen does not work, so I can’t go through the initial settings, maybe someone knows where to get a working driver for thetouchscreen , those few that I tried from lumias (arm32) do not work.
> https://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=952858&view=findpost&p=92186848

Click to collapse



I have not gotten that far and the files are not available. What tools did you find to install a new bootloader? 
Any help is appreciated.


----------

